# Coolant reservior bottom hose not connected?



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

Just got a 2000 S4 and discovered the hose that runs out the bottom of the coolant tank was run under the ps fluid cover to...nowhere? Where is this supposed to go????? Also, it has an AWE boost gauge that doesn't work, but I found a vacuum hose coming out of the ECU box that again, goes to nowhere...is that the hose from the gauge? Thanks.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Coolant reservior bottom hose not connected? (Bahnburner)*

The hose on the bottom of the coolant expansion tank is supposed to point straight down and installed on the outboard driver side of the engine bay heat shield. This is the coolant overflow hose so bottom end should be open.
Suggest look up AWE website boost gauge instructions. One common connection point is T'd off the FPR vac hose.


----------



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Coolant reservior bottom hose not connected? (GLS-S4)*

Thanks! That's reassuring about the coolant hose. I thought at first it was plugged and aborted due to a leaking aux coolant pump (which I think I have anyway). 
On the boost gauge, the directions weren't very helpful or I didn't read them well, but I'll refit it.


----------



## questvw (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Coolant reservior bottom hose not connected? (Bahnburner)*

hey i got acouple questions to ask you.


----------

